# ADS!!!



## Primenay13 (Sep 29, 2009)

GBAtemp you have some splainin to do......

I thought members were not supposed have ads!!!!


----------



## asdf (Sep 29, 2009)

Primenay13 said:
			
		

> GBAtemp you have some splainin to do......
> 
> I thought members were not supposed have ads!!!!


Are you SURE you were logged in?


----------



## Raysie1 (Sep 29, 2009)

It's not really a big deal. You should be happy this site is even up and running.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 29, 2009)

At first i thought the topic tittle said ''AIDS!!!''


----------



## updowners (Sep 29, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> Primenay13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check the download section. 

Example. http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=744
Just under "download now".


----------



## Prophet (Sep 29, 2009)

Some people are so ungrateful.


----------



## Skyline969 (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh who cares about one little ad? C'mon, they're trying to make some money to cover server costs - who cares if they place a few small ads on the site? I personally welcome the ads. GBAtemp is a great service, and if they need to place ads to keep the service going, then more power to them - even if members see them.


----------



## Omega_2 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah, just ignore it like you'd ignore any other regular ad, problem solved.
Also, it doesn't kill you when you click on the sponsor cart/accessory shops to browse around, does it?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 29, 2009)

It's every good tempers duty to click on at least one ad a day.


----------



## Opium (Sep 29, 2009)

Members don't see any ads. If you're logged in they wont bother you. After all it is all the guests who visit and drain our bandwidth. The money from the ads is going into a new better server. So there will be a better GBAtemp all round


----------



## azure0wind (Sep 29, 2009)

.I.G.N.O.R.E it....


----------



## Costello (Sep 29, 2009)

hm, they should only show up for guests... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'll see about fixing that!

edit: fixed


----------

